# paye calculator



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

any recomendations for above.setting up new business (not detailing:loland just need to keep a check on things
all help appreciated

cheers darren


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on number of employees....but you could just go to HMRC's website and download "Basic PAYE Tools"?!?

Using this you can generate P11 forms which will show what PAYE and NIC are due.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Depends on number of employees....but you could just go to HMRC's website and download "Basic PAYE Tools"?!?
> 
> Using this you can generate P11 forms which will show what PAYE and NIC are due.


+1. This is what I use to do our wages and it's really easy.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/paye/payroll/day-to-day/cd-rom-using.htm


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

*Be Careful*

Just so you know what you are taking on: 
1. All forms must be submitted online
2. All payments of PAYE/NI to HMRC should be made electronically OR
3. If you pay them by cheque HMRC must have *cleared* funds by 19th of month
4. You are only allowed one late payment per tax year.
5. If you pay late more than once you will get a penalty at the end of the year based on how many times you were late and the amount of PAYE/NI involved. The penalty is a percentage which starts at 1% and increases to 4%In addition there are further penalties of 5% for any amounts paid 6 months late and 10% for anything over a year.

As said above HMRC do free payroll software as do a couple of commercial companies who provide software free for businesses with up to 5 employees.

I have a client help sheet on the penalties if anyone wants one - just PM me.


----------

